# Trumark WS-1 Mod



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I wanted to duplicate the slingshot that was in the vintage slingshot photos.

Trumark WS-1 rubber tubing pushed all the way down on the forks to serve as a grip surface for the band set. Replaced the Vinyl grip with a wood shim and braided mason's twine. The mason's twine looked good, so I kept braiding onto the wrist brace. I cut some Gypsy (Romani) tabs from leather and make a matching leather pouch. Brained #64 rubberbands, 2-2-2-1-1-1 complete the target set-up.

Have fun and remember to wear your goggles.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

very nice, great idea! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Some laugh at braided bands but our moderator mr. Charles did some pretty keen shots with them. Nathan Masters of Simple Shot has a video of how to make them too...for those new shooters who may be interested.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is Nathan's video of chained red clay #32:






And Moderator Charles' video of braided office rubber bands - complete with an up-tempo soundtrack:






http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15159-office-bands-and-rubber-bands/?hl=%2Bbraided+%2Brubber+%2Bband#entry171117

My 2 cents:

Put the rubber bands in a plastic grocery bag, dust with talc (a little goes a long way) hold the bag closed and shake. The talc reduces friction and adds to band life. I also re-dust the finished band set.

And......

Remember to have fun and wear your goggles.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

O.K., I used 64s and did a 1-1-1-2-2-2-2 with some gypsy tabs fashioned from heavy duty shipping rubber bands on a PFS. Tried a few shots using chick peas in my indoor range (rained out today). Maybe this band set is too powerful for chick peas, because they're going every which way... Is this a big DUH... or what?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

ol'school42 -

I am new to this so, just guessing. Those shipping rubber bands may be acting like part of your band set. Try using leather strips or paracord. You want something that does not stretch.

Also - that band set is too powerful for chickpeas. A chickpea weighs 11 grains. I am shooting 48-grain flechettes in my indoor range (we have been snowed in for the last 2 days) with chained 64's, 2-2-2-1-1-1. The flechettes have 5 tail pieces of jute twine, about 1 inch long, creating a lot more air resistance than a chickpea.

For chickpeas, I would try 5 chained 64's (1-1-1-1-1).

What is your draw length?

Have fun and remember to wear your goggles.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for responding so quickly. Draw length 33". I've got a Simple-Shot Ocularis slimline w/ the bands that came with it. 5/8" X .30 used a 6.5 length and for the heck of it shot a chickpea and it shot straight as a string. I think you're correct because the 64 set up seems more powerful. Thanks I'll do the 1 X5 and try her again, and lose the shipping band. Let's see... there's a pair of old hard toes boots I haven't used in a year...


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

You are welcome - I enjoy experimenting. I am working on a band set for jelly beans - hoping to get my wife to shoot with me.


----------



## theguywitheyebrows (Jan 12, 2022)

the elusive ws-1....very nice..


----------

